# Alaska Kodiak wood stove value



## duramaxsp33d (Jul 7, 2010)

What is this stove worth? It's in very good condition, not sure how old it is my guess in around 20 years but not sure. No scratches or anything only wear is on the little shelf out front where wood is loaded in and out. Note that is not rust on it in the pic just sun coming through the window and my crappy cell phone taking the pic.
Thanks


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jul 7, 2010)

What does the inside look like?
Does it have bricks or grates?
Maybe a couple hundred.....


----------



## duramaxsp33d (Jul 7, 2010)

The inside looks good i can take a pic, it has bricks in it no grates.


----------



## wampum (Jul 7, 2010)

I sold them back in the late 70's and early 80's. They were a knock off of the Fisher. I use to pick them up by Scranton,at a town called Clark's Summit,if my memory serves me right. That is a good stove,brick lined,probably about 3 to 4 hundred pounds. There is no cat on it,so be careful of any ordinance in your area that might not allow you to hook it up. I have seen them go at auction and on Craigslist for as high as $450 .00. But the economy and actual price may be less because of demand . $300 dollars should be the less I would take for her,but that's me.(I would try for at least $500 and come down) I could be wrong but I do not think they were built to far into the 80's ma-be 84 or 85 being there last year. Lots of stove maker's went out of business during that time because of he new regulations from the EPA. Nice stove Good luck.


----------



## duramaxsp33d (Jul 7, 2010)

yes the thing is very heavy, and it works great. I'm just replacing it with a coal stoker since I dont have time to baby sit it. It really is in good condition. I was thinking around 500 as well. The time frame seems about right the house was built in 85 so i'm guessing around 20 - 25 yrs old.


----------



## Slick (Jul 7, 2010)

Built here in Bloomsburg PA, hour south of Scranton. They will take it and rebuilt it to look like new if you or the new owner of it wants.


----------



## duramaxsp33d (Jul 7, 2010)

Slick said:


> Built here in Bloomsburg PA, hour south of Scranton. They will take it and rebuilt it to look like new if you or the new owner of it wants.



thats cool. honestly its in great shape. it wasnt used as the primary heat source in the house. only as a back up and in the family room. I just dont like the baseboard and heat pump options the old home owners used, and i dont have a schedule that allows me to babysit the wood burner.


----------



## Moss Man (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a Canadian Alpiner and it looks alot like that stove. Mine was a little rough but in overall good condition and it has a domestic hot water coil. I paid a little over $400.

Like most heavier stoves, it really can throw some BTU's.


----------

